# New tank! Help with heaters please



## Captain D' (Apr 27, 2014)

I am setting up a 65gallon cichlid aquarium and currently trying to get the heating right. I have two 100watt ehiem jager heaters set up in the two back corners of the tank. The thermometer seems to be staying steady around 79/80 degrees. One heater occasionally shuts off while another seems to run constant and I have yet to see the light go out. Does this sound ok? Or should I continue to tweek the heaters temp?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

There is probably a slight difference in the calibration of the two heaters. One being on most of the time sounds about right, assuming a normal room temp. Not something I would worry about, since you are unlikely to cook your fish with that set up, and it seems to be working. The less a heater cycles, the longer it is likely to last.


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

*Heaters*

Why two heaters in the tank.

IMHO - I would get a 200 watt or 250 watt heater - for the tank.
I have tried in the past with the two heater approach, what will happen will be one heater will be working all the time and the other will never go on, then then the one will fuse or burn out and the other won't be able to heat that size tank and be on all the time and it will fuse and burn out.

Your other option is to get a controller - this basically works, you set the heaters to max, that they are on all the time and then the one controller measures and sets the temperature and it turns both heaters on or off till the desired temp is reached and controls the them, it is basically a digital thermostat.
These can be costly.

thanks


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Look at the flow patterns. With good flow, there should be no cool spots. This will reduce the on off.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

